# Sids



## kimmy2096 (Oct 1, 2003)

I just lost my son James to sids on August 18 2003. He was an identcial twin so there is a chance that the same thing can happen to my son Alexander so I do not sleep well at night. And when I try to sleep all I see is my dead child I do not know how to get that picture of him out of my mine if any one has some ideas that might help please let me know


----------



## Gemini (Apr 9, 2003)

Ooooh you dear sweet momma.....I am so sorry to hear of your loss.























I'm so sorry to know that James' life was cut short on this earth. I don't blame you one bit for not sleeping well at night. I would't either.

Can you look at your sweet baby's pictures of happier times to see his lovely face as it should be remembered?

I don't know what else to say...


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Kim, I am so sorry for the loss of your precious baby James.









Do you co-sleep with Alexander? Having him right next to you might help you sleep better, knowing that he is safe with you.

Did you vaccinate James? If so, I would hold off on any vaccines for Alexander until later, if at all.

Again, I am so sorry. I hope the wise and compassionate mamas here will have words of comfort for you. Please take good care of yourself.


----------



## kimmy2096 (Oct 1, 2003)

Thank you both so very much yes Alex does co sleep with us and i have him on an apena monitor all day and night but I just watch the light to make sure that it is working I look at pictures of James and that helps me get thourgh the day but at nught is the hardest. I hope that talking with you all will help me. Agian thank you so much
Love Kim


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I am so sorry. I cannot imagine your grief.

I agree about cutting down on the vaxes. You can probably get more info on that in the vax forum.

I am not surprised you aren't sleeping well.







I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Kimmy, I'm so sorry for your loss, I cannot imagine the pain you must be in right now.

Many times our dreams are trying to tell us something. You're so new in your grief and part of you is not processing what's really happened.

Each loss is unique to each person. Just as each of your babies were unique to each other.

Take some time to explore your feelings and try to discover why you're having these nightmares. It may just be your body's way of telling you that this is real.

It's only natural that you would be fearful for the surviving twin. You're always going to be a bit protective of him. Though the intense fear of losing him should fade with time.

If the dreams continue to be disturbing, please don't hesitate to seek outside help. A counselor if you're able to. Or a support group.

Compassionate friends is a wonderful group for parents who've lost children http://www.compassionatefriends.org They have support groups all around the US and most likely one near you. They also have a wonderful bi-monthly newsletter filled with stories poems and other resources.

Please let us know how you're doing.


----------



## starfairy (Apr 3, 2003)

(((HUGS))) I am so sorry for your loss.....

Peace,
Anne-Marie


----------

